# Peter van Mastricht (Translating Project :Theologia Theoretico-Practica)



## Mayflower (Dec 25, 2005)

Already for a pretty long time iam asking and informing around if there are projects in the reformed world, if there is a transelation from latin into english of :

Peter van Mastricht :
Theologia Theoretico-Practica (Theoretical and
Practical Theology)

Jonathan Edwards once said of this book: 
"This book is much better than any other book in the
world, excepting the Bible, in my opinion."
He even like it more than Francis Turretin.

Iam really hoping that this huge work (4-volumes) ,and
goldmine of theological work by this great theologian will be printed.

I send a mail to Soli Deo Gloria if they knew something about it, and Dr. Don Kistler wrote to me that he heard that at the Westminster Theolocical Seminary at Philidelphia, that they are working on the transelation, but for the rest he hath no more information about it. So i send a mail to them and iam looking for the a repley.

Actually it should be really great if this work get be transelated , and iam really looking foreward to study the great theological work by a great reformerd theologion!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 25, 2005)

I understand that Van Mastrichts "Treatise on Regeneration" is an excerpt from Theoretico-Practica. That can be purchased from S.D.G.


----------



## Mayflower (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> I understand that Van Mastrichts "Treatise on Regeneration" is an excerpt from Theoretico-Practica. That can be purchased from S.D.G.



You are right, but i mean the whole works (in Dutch i thought is like 3000 pages)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 25, 2005)

Is there a good biography of Peter van Mastricht available somewhere?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 25, 2005)

I would love for someone to translate them quickly. So many books....


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## Peter (Dec 25, 2005)

> Is there a good biography of Peter van Mastricht available somewhere?



The front of the SDG ed. of his treatise on Regeneration. What I remember from it was that Van Mastricht was born in Cologne German, was a minister and professor in the Dutch Reformed church, a proponent of Dutch puritanism and the orthodox views of Voetius and opponent of the liberalism of Coccieus and rationalism of Descartes. Jonathan Edward's said he liked him better than Turretin on systematics. His definition of regeneration as merely a capacity might have laid the foundations for presumptive regeneration.


[Edited on 12-26-2005 by Peter]


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 25, 2005)

Peter, you are right.

I think reading his work on "Regeneration" is one of the best "things" to read theologically in print today. No wonder why SDG printed at least that piece.


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 24, 2006)

Ralph,

Did you ever hear from Westminster PA as far as the reprint is concerned?


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Apr 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> Ralph,
> 
> Did you ever hear from Westminster PA as far as the reprint is concerned?



The DRTS is GR is doing it. 

Don't hold your breath. It will take a while.

rsc


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 24, 2006)

Sounds Awsome!!!!!!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 25, 2006)

This year marks the 300th anniversary of the death of Peter Van Mastricht.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 2, 2007)

Petrus van Mastricht


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 8, 2007)

Petrus van Mastricht died on February 9, 1706.


----------

